# Help! For those with 4+ chihuahuas!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi! I am looking for some insight and advice for those of you who have four or more dogs!
I've been leaning more towards getting a fourth dog but I'm not sure what to expect in terms of work load. Is it a lot harder having 4 vs 3? Any challenges? Also, I need help getting my OH on board, he keeps saying no!!! 

Leo's breeder just had two litters, and they will be her last due to some family health issues. So now I really want to get one last chi since she won't be breeding anymore. 
There is this Black and Tan baby girl who had a deposit down on her but when they saw Leo on her fb page, they changed their minds and decided to get a dark sable boy like Leo. So now she is available!! 

Here she is!








Thanks you!!



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Of course I do not know so am of no help since I have just the 3. 

I had to giggle when I read "leaning". Girl, I thought you had tipped right over already!

She is darling. I would do it. My concern with people getting additional dogs is the interest and ability (well, really, the LACK of these things) to get them outstanding medial care and provide superior nutrition. CLEARLY, that is something you can manage.

I know that flippedstars said in the past that it only seemed like more work once she got to 5. I do not personally know, though so cannot be of help. 

That makes me more of an enabler than helpful.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, I know I keep going back and forth about it but then this baby had a deposit so I got over it. Of course now that the new owners changed their minds, I'm back on board!! 
The previous pup I posted in the "oh no!" Thread turned out to be a short coat and not long like we (me and the breeder) thought. 
Bryan thinks I am going to keep adding dogs every year and never stop so he keeps saying no! I told my mom about it today and she went off on me too. No support what so ever. 
Thanks for your help!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I support you Zorana, you have so much love to give, that puppy would be lucky to have you!!!
BTW she looks soooooo wonderful!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank Mayra!! Just kinda stinks not having anyone on my side at home. It's me against Bryan, my mom, and my sister!! And I have my own house....how does this make sense, lol??


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My hubby is mainly just on board because he is the "fun one" and I do the work!

After we lost our boy, my mom was furious that we got another dog and you can imagine that it did not get any better with each one we added. I am almost 50 years old and my mom still believes that she knows what is best! haha!

I reminded her that she does not live with us and that we are able to manage. Now, she loves them all! 

Given all of the circumstances involved I would likely get her if I were you.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank Mayra!! Just kinda stinks not having anyone on my side at home. It's me against Bryan, my mom, and my sister!! And I have my own house....how does this make sense, lol??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Rich's mum was not happy at all about us getting one dog let alone two. She freaked when Rich told her (several weeks after getting Mylo!!) Rich wasn't sure about getting Willow but I just explained how important it was to me. It's really frustrating when you have your own home, make your own money and you're a grown up and still are not allowed to make your own decisions, isn't it? Thankfully Rich just needed a bit of gentle persuasion and he's really happy we got her now.

Is she long haired then?


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I would get her... but of course I'm in the same boat as you. I want another little dog (partially for Stella to have a pup her own size to play with, partially b/c I miss the puppy stage, and partially in hopes that then she will stop torturing the kitties, lol) but bf says no. 
I know that we are not right now in a place financially to add another to the family. But if we were I'd totally be like "screw you, I want it" and he would fall in love the first day (I know him... it's exactly what happened with Stella, haha!)

Besides... omg she's soooo cute!! I want to steal her out from under you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 4. Adding #2 and #3 was a bigger transition for me than #4. By the time I added #4 my family was all calling me "The Dog Lady." :lol: They were fine with my decision since I provide all of their care. Each pup I added did add a little extra time and cost. But by the time you reach 4, you pretty much have a routine, so the extra time isn't significant. My only fear with having 4 is based on economy. My 4 have insurance, excellent vet care, proper nutrition, and all of the extra perks. Clothes, beds, blankets, etc. I don't want to ever be put in an economical position that I couldn't provide what they need. Of course the extra perks are not a requirement, and they honestly would never know if they had all of the frills. Those things are the very least of my concerns, but vet care and nutrition are very important to me. I can tell your pups are very well cared for in every sense. I would say given that you are able to provide superior care for your pups, if you want #4, you should go for it. My only complaint with having 4 is travel. It really puts a damper on how often you can pack up and head out for awhile. Even overnight can be a challenge. Thank goodness after adding #4 I am completely content. I don't even get the slightest bit puppy broody anymore. That has lasted 4 years now, so I think I'm cured.  She's a doll, by the way!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i think you definitely have got to add another girl!!! your not going to be happy until you do. and your family will see once you get her that it was the right decision. for me adding the 4th dog was no more work at all. ( well, Latte was full grown and housetrained... so , i know a puppy will be alot more work )


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

TLI said:


> I have 4. Adding #2 and #3 was a bigger transition for me than #4. By the time I added #4 my family was all calling me "The Dog Lady." :lol: They were fine with my decision since I provide all of their care. Each pup I added did add a little extra time and cost. But by the time you reach 4, you pretty much have a routine, so the extra time isn't significant. My only fear with having 4 is based on economy. My 4 have insurance, excellent vet care, proper nutrition, and all of the extra perks. Clothes, beds, blankets, etc. I don't want to ever be put in an economical position that I couldn't provide what they need. Of course the extra perks are not a requirement, and they honestly would never know if they had all of the frills. Those things are the very least of my concerns, but vet care and nutrition are very important to me. I can tell your pups are very well cared for in every sense. I would say given that you are able to provide superior care for your pups, if you want #4, you should go for it. My only complaint with having 4 is travel. It really puts a damper on how often you can pack up and head out for awhile. Even overnight can be a challenge. Thank goodness after adding #4 I am completely content. I don't even get the slightest bit puppy broody anymore. That has lasted 4 years now, so I think I'm cured.  She's a doll, by the way!!


You make some good points! I could have half the beds and such that I do because 2 prefer to be under a blanket on the couch. Given their size, adding one more "mouth to feed" is not really that noticeable. Do not get me started on toys!

Travel. You are right. That is an issue. We have out of town/state adults kids and grandkids and we do not go visit as much as we would (this was my mother's biggest issue). That said, we both are younger than some grandparents and still work full time. So, although we could travel more financially, we cannot just jump in a RV and head out to visit do to our not being retired. It is more peaceful for me with Hope having dietary concerns to have someone come to our home to stay with them. She could not go to a kennel where she could eat other dog's food even on accident. It is really no more expensive to do this.

Did I mention that she is darling??


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Zorana, I am no help just having the one! But I echo what the others have said, if you can afford what a dog really needs - excellent vet care and nutrition, then you should do it. 

Your family will come around, at the end of the day it is your decision and they need to respect that. Bryan can be worked on right? You can sign a pact saying no more puppy's for at least 5 years! And Leo so needs a LC playmate! Please do it. I have a feeling you will kick yourself if you don't! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

No help at all, but another girl, and another long coat would balance your pack beautifully. Plus black and tan would go so well with the colours that you already have....
She is super cute, I hope you get her


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I dont really think four is much more work than three - I went from 3 to 5 - I suppose the only big difference for me is I can't and don't think its safe to walk 5 all at once whereas I used to with 3, so now I do 2 lots of walks straight after each other twice a day. The biggest change in work for me was from 1 to 2 as i had a 3 year gap, I think if you have the time to spend with each of them and are able to provide care financially then go for it


----------



## rhonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

I have 5 dogs 1 chi, 2 boston terriers, 2 heelers and as much as I love my pack as my older dogs pass (not looking forward to it, but it happens) I will not be adding to mine. I have moved 7 hours away from my home and it's so hard and expensive to travel or go visit. One of these days it will just be a 1 or 2 dog at the most home.


----------



## So_many_chis (Sep 1, 2012)

I have 5 and always had the internal dilemma before getting the next one.
One to two was easy as we knew our first needed a playmate. 
We tried two to three twice. We did a trial rescue of another boy (we had 2 boys at the time and, although we were in love with him, he just didn't fit in. One of my younger boys bullied him  so he went to a one dog home.

Our third was a rescue girl and slotted in well. Life was easy and bliss and the routine was easy.

Our fourth was a new pup, boy. I went to collect the girl we had chosen and couldn't resist him - I felt a pull and went with my gut. He's been an absolute nightmare in the house (the only dog we've ever had that want to destroy EVERYTHING) but he is the most well rounded we feel and we love him even though he is hard work.

Our fifth was a rescue to help someone in need. We were terrified of becoming 'a five dog household' but it really didn't make a difference to the dynamics. She is a lot older though.

I'm now looking to rescue a girl this year as I know we have room for one more and we know it couldn't possibly make much of a difference now. We're past the threshold!

So don't worry about it. As long as you can afford it and have enough time, love and space what's the worry?  xx


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone for all of your insight and experiences, unfortunately Bryan isn't budging. I showed him this thread and no change. 
I def think we can do it but I don't want it to cause problems between us, so I think I have to give up. And I'm sure she will have a deposit by tonight or tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Well that sucks. Have you asked him for the reasons why he doesn't want another one? Maybe you'll find one in the future that Bryan is happy about and it will be the right one for you. I think if something is meant to happen it will *hugs*


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Well that sucks. Have you asked him for the reasons why he doesn't want another one? Maybe you'll find one in the future that Bryan is happy about and it will be the right one for you. I think if something is meant to happen it will *hugs*


He says that 3 is enough and 4 is just crazy. He also said when we got leo I said he would be the last one so now he thinks I'm going to want a puppy every year. If these two litters weren't Jennifer's last litters, I wouldn't be so pushy but she won't be breeding any longer. Her dogs are amazing. Now there is another breeder who got Jennifer started and sold her most of Jennifer's dogs but that lady's puppies are twice the price and I don't think paying $1500+ for a family pet is normal. 
I agree, if its meant to be it will be! Thanks Melissa. Xox


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't know about your husband but mine gets upset if he thinks I am going to cry. I tend to use it, once in a great while, which is how I got Ike. Just a thought. They don't want to see us looking sad.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think it was Jayda who signed a contract to say that she wouldn't get any more. Could you try that?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Crying won't phase Bryan....
Yup, tried offering a contract, even offered buying him a new tv console (don't need one but he wants one). 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Crying won't phase Bryan....
> Yup, tried offering a contract, even offered buying him a new tv console (don't need one but he wants one).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Okay, well then Bryan has to go...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Crying won't phase Bryan....
> Yup, tried offering a contract, even offered buying him a new tv console (don't need one but he wants one).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Maybe offer him something else


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I think it was Jayda who signed a contract to say that she wouldn't get any more. Could you try that?


Yep....contract!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you everyone for all of your insight and experiences, unfortunately Bryan isn't budging. I showed him this thread and no change.
> I def think we can do it but I don't want it to cause problems between us, so I think I have to give up. And I'm sure she will have a deposit by tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


This is probably not possible with a puppy but what got my hubby on board was the trial run we had with Prince. Hubby saw Prince was well behaved, he and Lady got along fine and Prince was just darn cute. Plus I signed a contract. I don't feel the urge to add another. I have my girl and boy now. I can see why you need a long coat girl though for balance!


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

I can feel your pain here, my husband is exactley the same, does not want me to get another but he adores charchi. My daughter, son in law and 17mth old grandson live with me at the moment, and charchi loves them all and vis a versa, but i can see charchi really needs a playmate, the rest of the family keep saying no to another chi, but i tell them, they all have their lives, so why should they care, also i dont smoke,drink. or go out much, and dont have any hobbies, BUT i do LOVE my dogs , and always had more than one. I have tried explaining this to them, dont they care what makes me happy? well i do , and I,m thinking about me now and I,m geting another chi, i have bought up all my children, i have been a good mother, now it, time for me.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> You make some good points! I could have half the beds and such that I do because 2 prefer to be under a blanket on the couch. Given their size, adding one more "mouth to feed" is not really that noticeable. Do not get me started on toys!
> 
> Travel. You are right. That is an issue. We have out of town/state adults kids and grandkids and we do not go visit as much as we would (this was my mother's biggest issue). That said, we both are younger than some grandparents and still work full time. So, although we could travel more financially, we cannot just jump in a RV and head out to visit do to our not being retired. It is more peaceful for me with Hope having dietary concerns to have someone come to our home to stay with them. She could not go to a kennel where she could eat other dog's food even on accident. It is really no more expensive to do this.
> 
> Did I mention that she is darling??


I agree totally. The majority of the "extras" we have make me happy, more than them. :lol: My troop don't mind cuddling up together in one bed, and even happier being curled up with one of us. Don't get me wrong, they love their beds and blankies, but having 20 beds, etc., makes me more happy than it has any actual benefit to them. But it sure is fun buying all that stuff. 

Travel is our main issue. Chance also has dietary issues. I have nothing against boarding, it's just not right for us for different reasons. Not to mention it isn't cheap with 4 pups. My time away from home is limited to overnight, and it's stressful wondering if the pups are okay. My family pretty much knows the routine and such, but you just can't fully relax. I find myself calling several times during the short time I'm gone. We've made several short vacations with all 4. It was workable, but a lot of extra work. Defeats the purpose of vacation. :lol: They are worth it all, but things I didn't consider before experiencing it.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

ozziegirl said:


> I can feel your pain here, my husband is exactley the same, does not want me to get another but he adores charchi. My daughter, son in law and 17mth old grandson live with me at the moment, and charchi loves them all and vis a versa, but i can see charchi really needs a playmate, the rest of the family keep saying no to another chi, but i tell them, they all have their lives, so why should they care, also i dont smoke,drink. or go out much, and dont have any hobbies, BUT i do LOVE my dogs , and always had more than one. I have tried explaining this to them, dont they care what makes me happy? well i do , and I,m thinking about me now and I,m geting another chi, i have bought up all my children, i have been a good mother, now it, time for me.


Exactly.. You go girl! When I wanted Ike, we had a very old and sick adult dog and my pug, my husband said no. I wanted a puppy for a year and knowing I would soon have to put my older dog down . I wanted Ike ,I saw him and fell in love, next day he said no. The thrid day I just said, I am getting that puppy with or without your consent. I told him, I am 60 + took care of my whole family through the years, including him and I am going to live the rest of my life doing what I want , which is loving dogs and I have 3 birds. He loves Ike and is thrilled with him.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

TLI said:


> Travel is our main issue. Chance also has dietary issues. I have nothing against boarding, it's just not right for us for different reasons. Not to mention it isn't cheap with 4 pups. My time away from home is limited to overnight, and it's stressful wondering if the pups are okay. My family pretty much knows the routine and such, but you just can't fully relax. I find myself calling several times during the short time I'm gone. We've made several short vacations with all 4. It was workable, but a lot of extra work. Defeats the purpose of vacation. :lol: They are worth it all, but things I didn't consider before experiencing it.


This is so true. We got marred in Kauai. We were 39 and 40 so we committed to returning every 5 years because we did not get married in our 20's. We did not want to wait until our 25th anniversary. So, we returned at 5 years. My parents kept Mick. This year is our 10th. We think we have decided not to go. 3 little reasons. Well, and I am worried about the economy. Both of us work at the same corporation, we love the company and they are outstanding to employees. It is an expensive trip and typically one I plan several months out. Not knowing about jobs and the stress (and expense) of having an in-home caregiver for a week worries me more than I would enjoy the trip. Hubby is a driver. LOVES road trips. He would LOVE to get an Airstream, hook it to his fancy big truck and travel the country WITH the girls. Oh, dear...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, Zorana. I believe all things happen for a reason. I will be eager to see how this all works out.

I do chuckle picturing this:

Non-Chi person: Hey, I did not know that you and your husband signed a pre-nup before you were married.
Chi-people person: We didn't! Don't be ridiculous. I'd never have asked for that.
Non-Chi person: But I thought I heard your husband say you signed a contract.
Chi-people person: Oh, that! We have a "I commit that I will not ask for more Chihuahuas" contract.
Non-Chi person: *perplexed*

hahaha!


----------



## LolaKaty (Jul 18, 2012)

You girls are just too cute!!! And I agree with all of you!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> Well, Zorana. I believe all things happen for a reason. I will be eager to see how this all works out.
> 
> I do chuckle picturing this:
> 
> ...


Haha that's funny!! Yesterday my sister texted me asking what I did to make my mom so upset.....I was confused? Apparently, she was so mad that I told her I wanted another chi so she threw a fit at home saying she would be done with me if I did!! Omg, holy over reaction!! I guess she kept going on and on and on, so now I have to deal w her too. Oh lord....

On the flip side, while at dinner last night, I told bry that I finally give up and will drop it, he wins! And he said he knows I really want her and I should get her bc she needs a home. I was shocked, literally. It must have been the Stella (beer) talking. 
Now bry is kinda on board and my mom is threatening to disown me!!! She is being such a big baby and drama queen. Ughhhhhhh
And the saga continues.....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd ask her what it is that bothers her about it. Is she obligated to keep them when you are traveling? I know this is going to sound cheeky and I do not mean it to but do you know why it matters so much to her, specifically? Could she articulate that? She does not live with you, correct? You do not rely on her financially or otherwise, correct? 

My mom is 80 and still worries "what people (other family, her friends) will think". I do not. My mom even threw out that I was somehow going to alienate my husband (what?) in the process and he was on board!

So, could you respectfully press her to articulate her concern over the emotion?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

She says I'm crazy and I don't know when to stop. You see, I grew up raised knowing that dogs are dogs, and they are a lot of work and really expensive, so when I was younger my mom would say you cannot have any pets but when I grew up and moved out, I can do whatever I want even have a zoo (quote). 
Bryan and I have our own house, and I even help my mom financially with my younger sister. 
Last year right when we got Leo, we already had a Miami vaca booked so Bryan's mom took mojo and Lola and my mom kept Leo, so she has helped us once. Otherwise, Bryan's mom always takes them for us. 
On Thursday my stapdad's 9 year old mini pin was having difficulty breathing and could barely stand up. After taking him straight to the vet, they found out he has CHF. 
Now he's on 3 meds and they spend almost $700 that day alone. 
So now I'm telling her I want another one and I don't think it's a good time for her to even think about it maybe? 
Another thing, my mom can be old school European sometimes so it's her way or no way. And if mama is not happy, nobody is happy.
We generally talk a few times a day and I even went to the vet follow up visit yesterday am at 8, which is when I told her, and I haven't heard from her since which is odd. She's definitely livid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Your mom will come round, you are her baby, she cant stay mad with you that long! 

Let us know when you call the breeder to put the deposit down    xx


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow progress on Bryan which is good. Your mom will likely get over it more than likely. Do you have pet insurance? Not sure if you agree with it. I am hoping it will allow me to provide great care for my two with some controlling of cost. If you have it, emphasize that with your mom. Amazing how parents opinion matter even when we are clearly on our own!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

.....and if you need a fur babysitter send Leo down to us.

Momma-Leo can come anytime!

View attachment 10737



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh Rachel, how I wish!! 
Jayda, it's so annoying!! And I don't have pet insurance, I did a lot of research on it when I only had Gino and at the time, there weren't many good options available. From what I remember, you pay everything up front in hopes of getting your claim paid. I just save money every month for them and we are always following up with our vet on a 6-12 month basis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awwww hi Lady!! Ur so sweet! And is that the monster truck Mohawk hoodie on prince??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

As a Mom of a 44 year old daughter and 40 year old son, I know your Mom will calm down and get over it. I still try to tell my 2 , well give advice, lol , on how and what they should do and they laugh and tell me I have no option in what they decide, what?

No matter what Mom still loves their children, and what you decide is not bad and is not going to hurt anyone, so I am giving advice, go for it! Don't even discuss it any further with you Mom. Oh, and now you don't have to get rid of Bry..


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks Evelyn!
I just got off the phone w the breeder, oh how I love her! We chatted for an hour and I explained what was going on. She said she completely understands and to give my mom some time to come around. 
Also, there are 2 other people who want her but kinda wanna wait to put a deposit down until she opens her eyes and her color comes in more, which I totally understand.
So before we got off the phone, she said if someone is about to put a deposit down, she will call me first and give me the opportunity to put one down before them, and I'm thrilled about that! So who knows, we may become a 4 chi household after all!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww hi Lady!! Ur so sweet! And is that the monster truck Mohawk hoodie on prince???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


4 chi family is going to happen for you I think......and yes, Prince had the monster truck hoodie. I think that hoodie is so funny on such a small dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck, Z!!!! I think it will happen for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm glad Bryan came around. Mums are annoying, aren't they? Rich's mum wasn't happy at all 'what about the commitment? I just don't want you two to be tied down.' My mum doesn't care one bit about anything I do but I still have to contend with Rich's mum and her lectures. She's just like yours in it's her way or no way. If she's not happy, no one is happy.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm glad Bryan came around. Mums are annoying, aren't they? Rich's mum wasn't happy at all 'what about the commitment? I just don't want you two to be tied down.' My mum doesn't care one bit about anything I do but I still have to contend with Rich's mum and her lectures. She's just like yours in it's her way or no way. If she's not happy, no one is happy.


Bryan's mom is pretty indifferent, she's ok with whatever bc she knows it's not her problem. Our moms and MIL's are opposite!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

UPDATE:
I don't think my mom is really happy about it but we made up! I explained to her that I love her and her opinions but she needs to realize I am an adult and I can make my own decisions. Also tried telling her it won't make much of a difference since they're all small!

Now I await newer pics so I can get a better idea of her markings!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I have x 4 and have been longing for a final 5th - only because my breeders are stopping too.

There is no extra work between 3 or 4, not that I can tell anyways. I prefer having 4 to 3, if only for the fact if I go out and only want to take x 2 dogs, no-one is left at home alone. There's lots of other positives to having 4, but you already know them in your heart of hearts 

As for "He Who Must Never Be Obeyed", you just go ahead & do what you want to do girl, since when did mere males rule the roost, pfft. Yes, their wishes are to be considered, but NEVER adhered to!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> I have x 4 and have been longing for a final 5th - only because my breeders are stopping too.
> 
> There is no extra work between 3 or 4, not that I can tell anyways. I prefer having 4 to 3, if only for the fact if I go out and only want to take x 2 dogs, no-one is left at home alone. There's lots of other positives to having 4, but you already know them in your heart of hearts
> 
> As for "He Who Must Never Be Obeyed", you just go ahead & do what you want to do girl, since when did mere males rule the roost, pfft. Yes, their wishes are to be considered, but NEVER adhered to!


Oh Dee! I love the way you think and. I'm glad you're back!! I'm really excited! She's only 12 days old right now so she look all black...but the breeder texted me to let me know she opened her eyes! Hopefully I will get a new pick tomorrow! 
This is her mommy, I think she will have similar coloring w a white chest










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I knew things would work out.

What is her name??????


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I knew things would work out.
> 
> What is her name??????


You sure did! Even when I didn't, lol. I appreciate all of your help and advice! 
Well I'm thinking of an "m" name so it can be Lola and Leo, mojo and "m"
Here are my options so far:
Mimi
Mischa
Emma
Pandora
Millie 
Mia
What do you think?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mia or Mischa!!!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

You do know that I'm never joking when I talk like that though don't you ... I'm deadly serious!!! All men should realise their places is NEXT to us, not above us. Secretly we all know that, on occasion, they are behind us, but we'd never dent their pathetic little egos & let them know that, would we!

As to firey European mothers, can't help you there, they're way too scary to tangle with  Smiles, I'm one of them hahahahaha.

Ok, what about Mojo & Maddie (as in Madeline)

or Mojo & Midge


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ashely, this is gonna be tough but I don't wanna stress too much until I put the deposit down!
Dee, I know ur not kidding!! I laughed out loud at the behind us!! Hahahaha. Bryan has a cousin named Maddie 
I also really love Gemma but I don't want Caitlyn to think i copied her!! 

I def didn't need Bryan's permission but I at least kinda wanted his blessing bc he really helps me with the dogs. He feeds them, takes mojo out, ect. I was shocked he came around after I told him he wins! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I like so many of the names!!

You know, sometimes when I stop pressing my agenda and let him know that I really heard him and respect what he is saying it "works out". Seems it worked out for you quite the same.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I like so many of the names!!
> 
> You know, sometimes when I stop pressing my agenda and let him know that I really heard him and respect what he is saying it "works out". Seems it worked out for you quite the same.


Exactly! I'm just eager to see her color come in! Hopefully I will have a new pic to post tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm kinda in the same boat. I have the money , which hubby owes, and I could afford this chi a friend needs to rehome due to allergies. Its a short coat but once I saw her I wanted her. But hubby said no. So if things happen right my mom will be getting her and we'll be chipping in to help. 

if you can afford it and everything I would go for it. We have four cats and truthfully it just meant more poop to pick up and food and thankfully their healthy so yearly shots.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I like Millie and Mia. She's gonna be a mini Mylo hehe. I like Maddie too. Lovely to see you around Dee


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Glad your able to get her, she is stunning  

I found once I got number 3 chi numbers 4,5,6,7,8 where no more stress 
( and dogs number 9 and 10 are no stress either  ) our house is just non stop fun


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

TLI said:


> I agree totally. The majority of the "extras" we have make me happy, more than them. :lol: My troop don't mind cuddling up together in one bed, and even happier being curled up with one of us. Don't get me wrong, they love their beds and blankies, but having 20 beds, etc., makes me more happy than it has any actual benefit to them. But it sure is fun buying all that stuff.
> 
> Travel is our main issue. Chance also has dietary issues. I have nothing against boarding, it's just not right for us for different reasons. Not to mention it isn't cheap with 4 pups. My time away from home is limited to overnight, and it's stressful wondering if the pups are okay. My family pretty much knows the routine and such, but you just can't fully relax. I find myself calling several times during the short time I'm gone. We've made several short vacations with all 4. It was workable, but a lot of extra work. Defeats the purpose of vacation. :lol: They are worth it all, but things I didn't consider before experiencing it.


I understand about the traveling.We were taking 5 with us on our vacations.3 chihuahuas 2 dachshunds.ITS HARD.now that my poor Molly passed last August,we now take 4.Its still hard.FOR US.for some others ,it may be easy.if you see something cute you'd love to buy,you have to stop and say,"wait a minute ,I've got to buy 4,Not just 1".Its just like kids,you wouldnt take just one kid home a toy with the other sitting there.and maybe 1 gift is affordable ,but x it by 4.the food is more too.and with :angel12:Maggie,and Molly,they were and are so different natured from Missy.We didnt know when we seen Missys little face for the first time,she'd act how she does now.The others have to get her permission before drinking water,they have to go through her just to get on the bed,if they try to sneak by her,she bites at their legs,gently but she does,to show shes the boss.she our youngest one ,too.and everything in the house is hers,lol through her eyes.shes a little bully(but shes my angel and I wouldnt trade her for gold) we were so used to the nature of Maggie and Molly.and Missy loves to start fights with the others. The more you add (in my opinion) the more things like this that could happen.Another example is allergies.each chihuahua eating different foods,cost more but not only that,you cant leave food down cause it could start a fight ,and or the one who cant tolerate the food,eating ii.so you have to stand there as each one eats their particular food.with all this being said,I wouldnt trade any of ours for anything! Each one has added such happiness and love to our life.they have brought us so much joy!I wouldnt go back and change anything!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> This is so true. We got marred in Kauai. We were 39 and 40 so we committed to returning every 5 years because we did not get married in our 20's. We did not want to wait until our 25th anniversary. So, we returned at 5 years. My parents kept Mick. This year is our 10th. We think we have decided not to go. 3 little reasons. Well, and I am worried about the economy. Both of us work at the same corporation, we love the company and they are outstanding to employees. It is an expensive trip and typically one I plan several months out. Not knowing about jobs and the stress (and expense) of having an in-home caregiver for a week worries me more than I would enjoy the trip. Hubby is a driver. LOVES road trips. He would LOVE to get an Airstream, hook it to his fancy big truck and travel the country WITH the girls. Oh, dear...


I totally know what you mean. I've passed up many vacations for the pups. While our babies are definitely worth the sacrifices, it does change your lifestyle. 

The economy scares me the most. Things are just so edgy right now.

Happy upcoming 10th Anniversary!! That's so cool!!! Maybe you guys can do something closer to home. The things we do just for our fur kids. :love5:

Oh my! Road trip with the little Angels. :lol: Minus the potty breaks, that might be fun!  

xxxxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

missydawn said:


> I understand about the traveling.We were taking 5 with us on our vacations.3 chihuahuas 2 dachshunds.ITS HARD.now that my poor Molly passed last August,we now take 4.Its still hard.FOR US.for some others ,it may be easy.if you see something cute you'd love to buy,you have to stop and say,"wait a minute ,I've got to buy 4,Not just 1".Its just like kids,you wouldnt take just one kid home a toy with the other sitting there.and maybe 1 gift is affordable ,but x it by 4.the food is more too.and with :angel12:Maggie,and Molly,they were and are so different natured from Missy.We didnt know when we seen Missys little face for the first time,she'd act how she does now.The others have to get her permission before drinking water,they have to go through her just to get on the bed,if they try to sneak by her,she bites at their legs,gently but she does,to show shes the boss.she our youngest one ,too.and everything in the house is hers,lol through her eyes.shes a little bully(but shes my angel and I wouldnt trade her for gold) we were so used to the nature of Maggie and Molly.and Missy loves to start fights with the others. The more you add (in my opinion) the more things like this that could happen.Another example is allergies.each chihuahua eating different foods,cost more but not only that,you cant leave food down cause it could start a fight ,and or the one who cant tolerate the food,eating ii.so you have to stand there as each one eats their particular food.with all this being said,I wouldnt trade any of ours for anything! Each one has added such happiness and love to our life.they have brought us so much joy!I wouldnt go back and change anything!!


Wow! Traveling with 5! You did good!! I'm so sorry to hear about your dear Molly passing.  xxxxx

Yes, each one you add adds some expense. Food (even though they eat so very little), vet care, and all the extras as you mentioned. 

I wouldn't trade my 4 for the World. While there are sacrifices and expenses, they bring my family and I so much joy. :love5:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

missydawn said:


> with all this being said,I wouldnt trade any of ours for anything! Each one has added such happiness and love to our life.they have brought us so much joy!I wouldnt go back and change anything!!





TLI said:


> I wouldn't trade my 4 for the World. While there are sacrifices and expenses, they bring my family and I so much joy. :love5:


You two summed it up! Yes. Having more may be more work, worry, more expense and limit us some in what we might otherwise do but NONE of that can come close to winning out over the the fun, joy and the love they bring us.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> You two summed it up! Yes. Having more may be more work, worry, more expense and limit us some in what we might otherwise do but NONE of that can come close to winning out over the the fun, joy and the love they bring us.


you hit the nail on the head!!! they love us unconditionally!!!!the expence we paid for molly to have 53 more days with us,was ALOT!!! BUT we'd pay it over and over and over again to have 53 more days with her! thats how much they can touch our hearts!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

TLI said:


> Wow! Traveling with 5! You did good!! I'm so sorry to hear about your dear Molly passing.  xxxxx
> 
> Yes, each one you add adds some expense. Food (even though they eat so very little), vet care, and all the extras as you mentioned.
> 
> I wouldn't trade my 4 for the World. While there are sacrifices and expenses, they bring my family and I so much joy. :love5:


thank you.Molly was totally well 100%,she was a little pig with her eating,and on july 3rd she was hesitant to eat but she did eat some.on the 4th she would not eat anything.we knew something for sure was wrong.we thought a little stomach bug.but on the morning of the 5th,upon taking her to the doctor,her blood count was all off,after that, it was trips the the specialist.2 hours from home,blood transfusions, and the price of the meds ,oh my!!it turned out to be non regenerative anemia with bone marrow involvement.we even slept in the parking lot at the vets office,while she was getting a blood transfusion cause we didnt want to leave her.this started July 3rd august 24 she was gone!!! we still are not over loosing our beloved angel Molly.her sisters looked all over the house for her for a while.molly is in the avatar pic,she the tan chihuahua.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh Dee! I love the way you think and. I'm glad you're back!! I'm really excited! She's only 12 days old right now so she look all black...but the breeder texted me to let me know she opened her eyes! Hopefully I will get a new pick tomorrow!
> This is her mommy, I think she will have similar coloring w a white chest
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe....Lady and Leo alike and your new girls mom looks like Prince who is a tri color with a white chest! Hope it works out! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Jayda said:


> Hehehe....Lady and Leo alike and your new girls mom looks like Prince who is a tri color with a white chest! Hope it works out!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


the mommy is beautiful!! reminds me of Maggie!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - this site should be renamed Chihuaha Enablers Anonymous 

Her mother is gorgeous!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Aquarius said:


> LOL - this site should be renamed Chihuaha Enablers Anonymous
> 
> Her mother is gorgeous!


Hahaha, this is true!! If ur not sure if you're ready for a chi, just come here, you will quickly be reassured! Just kidding!! Everyone's situations are different and I appreciate all the advice based on mine!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

And since I posted mommy, I should post daddy too (If I have in a previous thread, sorry!)
Ryder:










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

He's such a cutie!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> LOL - this site should be renamed Chihuaha Enablers Anonymous
> 
> Her mother is gorgeous!


We're not sooo anonymous...LOL


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Gingersmom said:


> We're not sooo anonymous...LOL


That is HILARIOUS!!!
You are so right. This should just be called, "Yes, you need more Chihuahuas-People"


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> That is HILARIOUS!!!
> You are so right. This should just be called, "Yes, you need more Chihuahuas-People"


I'm done if I get another it is grounds for divorce! Did you say the dadfy is also Leo's daddy......or did I dream that up?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oops meant daddy above!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lancestar2 (Jan 19, 2013)

well I'm sure you thought about it a lot but I would just like to point out one point. I am also thinking about getting a 2nd chi this summer and I'm very excited about it because I used to live with a roommate who had a chi for my chi to play with but I didn't take care or play with my roommates chi to much. However when and if (in 90% already saying yes provided Vida gets the potty training down 100% by then I should be ready to get a 2nd potty training 2 at the same time would be a nightmare lol) I get my 2nd chi I know that my time and ability to give Vida 100% of my attention will be cut in half if not more given a puppy may need more attention. Of course you would be going from 33% to 25% for your chi now though again the puppy would get more attention as you train and get him or her used to it's new life. As long as you feel your current chi will still get the love and attention they need with the new addition to your pack then go for it! Its pretty clear that you care about chi a lot to have 3 already and it sounds like your supply via ur breeder you would like to get a 4th because you might not be able to get one from the preferred breeder. As for going from 3 to 4 I would imagine your chi would have a strong pack mentality which may affect the interactions of your chi I would suggest you wait to pull the trigger until you can have a good conversation with somebody who does have 4 chi dogs other than that good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

It's just Leo's mommy, Ryder wasn't his papa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lancestar2 said:


> well I'm sure you thought about it a lot but I would just like to point out one point. I am also thinking about getting a 2nd chi this summer and I'm very excited about it because I used to live with a roommate who had a chi for my chi to play with but I didn't take care or play with my roommates chi to much. However when and if (in 90% already saying yes provided Vida gets the potty training down 100% by then I should be ready to get a 2nd potty training 2 at the same time would be a nightmare lol) I get my 2nd chi I know that my time and ability to give Vida 100% of my attention will be cut in half if not more given a puppy may need more attention. Of course you would be going from 33% to 25% for your chi now though again the puppy would get more attention as you train and get him or her used to it's new life. As long as you feel your current chi will still get the love and attention they need with the new addition to your pack then go for it! Its pretty clear that you care about chi a lot to have 3 already and it sounds like your supply via ur breeder you would like to get a 4th because you might not be able to get one from the preferred breeder. As for going from 3 to 4 I would imagine your chi would have a strong pack mentality which may affect the interactions of your chi I would suggest you wait to pull the trigger until you can have a good conversation with somebody who does have 4 chi dogs other than that good luck in whatever you decide.


Thanks! The general consensus seems that going from 3 to 4 was one of the easiest transitions. My fiancé and I are both really active with all the chi's this way nobody feels left out. I think if I was alone, I couldn't handle 4 but since bry and I work together as a team, it will be ok! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

This is what happens when I get sick!!! I miss out on all the really good juicy
stuff!!! I KNEW you were getting a 4th before you decided to admit it to yourself
Zorana, lol. I just read quickly through your thread because I'm still sick and
very nauseous, but from my understanding is you are getting her 100%...right?
If so CONGRATS! I'm suuuuper happy for you. If I can suggest a name? Or two?
I love old school Russian names like Misha or Mila. Mila is not a very famous one,
but it's beautiful, it means "gentle/honey/sweetie"....basically just a term of
endearment, but also a female name. I love it, and have named a rescue Basenji
that, her new owners loved the name and kept it. I always wanted to call my
daughter Mila(or Anastasia), but since I'm not having kids, you can use it for
your fur baby.  Good luck babe, and hopefully next time I talk to you I'll be
virus free...and off the meds, they are making me yucky...I need to eat too
it's been 4 days or so...woah! Ok ok back to bed I go! Kisses(from far).


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh oh and I love what Dee said, listen to her she wrote a book on how to whip
those beasts we call men into shape and utter submission! Muahahaha!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> This is what happens when I get sick!!! I miss out on all the really good juicy
> stuff!!! I KNEW you were getting a 4th before you decided to admit it to yourself
> Zorana, lol. I just read quickly through your thread because I'm still sick and
> very nauseous, but from my understanding is you are getting her 100%...right?
> ...


Hiiiii LS! I've missed you! I'm sorry you feel so poopy, poor thing! Get well soon my love!

It's about 80%, I'm waiting for new pictures! She opened her eyes last night. I was hoping to get some today but I'm still waiting. 

Mila in Serbian means the same thing as it does in Russian. And I'm naming my daughter Anastasia (stassi for short, how funny!!)
Please get better soon and eat woman! U are going to wither away to nothing!! 
Dee is hilarious, I love the way she thinks!! 
Smooches!!!! Xoxoxoxo. 



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> It's just Leo's mommy, Ryder wasn't his papa.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Aww you'll have two that are related!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

